# Disturbia



## Oathkeeper (Apr 14, 2007)

OMG how much i wanted to see this movie today!!!! but if i be damned, i couldnt get anyone to go with me and i didnt want to be the weirdo who goes and sees a movie by themself cuz they like dont have any friends(i do have friends i could go with, but they didnt have any money><)... but if anyone saw it, can you tell me if it was good or not? and also, give me like the shortened version too...


----------



## Altron (Apr 14, 2007)

Honestly that movie looks stupid too me, with that kid from boy meets world as the protaganist. I think that movie is just to cliche and doesnt look any good. I recommend 300 if you havent seen that yet, that movie is kick ass.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 14, 2007)

Even Stevens, not Boy Meets World.


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 16, 2007)

I don't know about any of you, but I went to see the movie with friends just this weekend and i loved it. 

I'm not some scary movie freak or critic, but that was one of my fav suspense films i've seen yet. From the beginning it lulled you into an almost false sense of security with humor and then something would suddenly happen that would surprise you. It had an unorthodox way of telling the story as there wasn't alot of slashing or anything of the like visible in the first half of the movie but the intrigue as well as the humor between the main character and his friend was enough to hold me down, and i figured later that it was also for you to build sympathy for the main character. It wasn't till after that i realized why the premise was pretty good and it was because it was based off of the Hitchcock movie Rear Window. Anyway, imo, i got my money's worth.


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm definately interested in seeing the movie, and I'm glad that its getting pretty good reviews.
Sadly, though, I'll probably just end up renting it later.


----------



## Starber (Apr 16, 2007)

I just saw it Sunday. It was my sister's idea, so I thought it was going to be really bad, but it was actually really good.  Actually, one of the best movies I've seen in quite a while.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 16, 2007)

Actually heard pretty good things about it, i'll see it when i can.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2007)

I've been seeing some good reviews on this. I do believe I'll rent it. Or maybe I'll watch it since I have 2 weeks with nothing to do....


----------



## Potentialflip (Apr 17, 2007)

Hospitaller_Knight said:


> Honestly that movie looks stupid too me, with that kid from boy meets world as the protaganist. I think that movie is just to cliche and doesnt look any good. I recommend 300 if you havent seen that yet, that movie is kick ass.



You mean Even Stevens not Boy Meets World.
*side comment... get used to seeing him in some big name flicks (Transformers and Indiana Jones 4).

Saw it with the girlfriend and a couple of friends. The movie is pretty good. Seems like we got some good suspense flicks this month before the blockbuster movies come in (also interested in that Anthony Hopkins flick where he is being persecuted for murdering his wife). Usually when it comes to these types of films I get bored to tears but the pacing and such really was well done. Shia Lebouf did a pretty good job. I admit can't help but see Even Stevens when I saw him (*side note: only watched the show because of Christy Romano who I thought was pretty cute). Overall pretty good movie. I will have to give this... "a see this if you can" or "wait till it comes out on DVD and such for rent". (I know with the way ticket prices are these days some barely just go to see a movie instead of waiting for that big blockbuster).


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 17, 2007)

I saw it, I liked it. Good movie to watch when you just wanna see a movie.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 17, 2007)

just got home from watching it.....that was a damn good movie!!!!!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hospitaller_Knight said:


> Honestly that movie looks stupid too me, with that kid from boy meets world as the protaganist. I think that movie is just to cliche and doesnt look any good. I recommend 300 if you havent seen that yet, that movie is kick ass.



So says the guy with Fast and Furious: Tokyo Drift sig...  And like others said, it was Even Stevens.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 29, 2007)

I fucking knew it was gonna suck and really didn't wanna go, but fuckers wouldn't listen...one of the WORST movies I've EVER seen.

-10000000 Rep


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 29, 2007)

Really? Then the commercials lie with the good ratings?


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2007)

Actually I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 29, 2007)

that movie was amazing...i liked it!!


----------



## Morwain (Apr 29, 2007)

I went and saw it with my BF, and we both thought it was okay. It was a pretty obvious movie but, the actor who played Ronnie was hot so I guess that kinda made the movie worth seeing even though I hate the actor who played Kale.....such a fucking annoying actor.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2007)

I thought it was good actually. I didn't think it was amazing, but worst? Go see grindhouse, talk about fucking overrated


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm hearing mix reviews for 3 movies so far and don't know which to believe: Grindhouse, 300, and Disturbia. Ever since they were about to come out I've taking liking to the good reviews.


----------



## Bender (Apr 29, 2007)

At least it wasn't as bad as the Invisible god I hated that fucking movie. I can't believe I even saw that piece o crap you call a film. It was more like a music video.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> I'm hearing mix reviews for 3 movies so far and don't know which to believe: Grindhouse, 300, and Disturbia. Ever since they were about to come out I've taking liking to the good reviews.



300 Is ok, overhyped but good. Grindhouse is fucking terrible. Disturbia good film to just watch, friends or no friends, it's a fun film. Also i just saw condemend, that was a fun movie to watch


----------



## Clovis15 (Apr 30, 2007)

I would have to cast my vote in with those who actually liked the movie. There is no way this movie deserves to be called horrible. Although I would say that the previews will make some mistakenly believe that it's a horror film and it doesn't really fit there. Unfortunately that will be enough to either keep some who would like it from seeing it all, or to dissapoint some who went thinking they were going to get something other than it actually is. Also, since people are bringing it up, I would say that 300 is also good (so long as you're looking for a by and large action only film).


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 30, 2007)

Kieren said:


> that movie was amazing...i liked it!!



That's how I felt, Awesome movie !


----------



## Sylar (May 1, 2007)

Shia Lebeuf is Disney no more.

He's got a heckuva future ahead of him.  

Great movie.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 1, 2007)

*I thought Disturbia was really good. As for Grindhouse, it looks terrible and 300 I'll be seeing Friday, so I'll let ya know.*


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2007)

Razorblade Romance said:


> *I thought Disturbia was really good. As for Grindhouse, it looks terrible and 300 I'll be seeing Friday, so I'll let ya know.*



That's cause grindhouse was  Anyway enjoy 300, it was enjoyable.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 9, 2007)

What's the soundtrack of this movie called?

You know, the one that goes " Such a lonely day...."


----------



## rockstar sin (May 9, 2007)

I forgot to post in here, but I seen it last week and it was really good to me.  The movie was obvious but still it wasn't terrible at all.


----------

